# Conzelman Parking Lot -Update



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

There will be a clear path from the west side of the Golden Gate bridge through the parking lot on the north west side (Conzelman).

They're re-arranging the fences and creating a corridore for the bikes. So we'll be able to ride either to Bike Route 5 (down the hill and through the park) or Alexander Road.

Not sure if the temporary corridore will be paved. sounds more like it will be hard packed gravel.

Still, they're making an effort to keep it open during repairs


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I just saw a guy ride on the 101 south bound on-ramp thinking he was going to make the west side span. 

He had to turn around.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

johnny dollar said:


> I just saw a guy ride on the 101 south bound on-ramp thinking he was going to make the west side span.
> 
> He had to turn around.


That's something that you don't see very often on week days. But on a typical weekend it's not unusual to see that happen in the few minutes it takes to strip off a layer and have a quick drink before starting the climb.

They should put a 'No Bikes' sign on the on-ramp and put a bike route sign pointing to Conzelman below that.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

It's not paved. You can either walk your bike accross to the east side once you get accross the bridge or ride some gravel and head down the hill to where the Discovery Museum is and then reconnect with Alexander.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

mcwenzel said:


> It's not paved. You can either walk your bike accross to the east side once you get accross the bridge or ride some gravel and head down the hill to where the Discovery Museum is and then reconnect with Alexander.


yup. Two different dirt paths. The one to Conzelman may be harder with road tires, but some were riding it. the one going to the path under the bridge was well compacted and rideable, but still dirt. My knobbies were fine on both


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

I was on Conti 4000s and it would have been pretty difficult to get up to Conzelman. I had no problem on the other path however.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

One day Closure, (Wed Mar-09) between 07:30 and 15:30

Should be open again on Thursday.

I agree about the gravel paths.

The one that hooks up to Bike Route 5 ( BP-5 goes under the bridge and through Fort Baker) is fine for road bikes.

The one up to Conzelman is a bit sketchy for roady's. I've ridden it on my Conti 4000s but it wasn't great. OTOH, it's not very long, so walking isn't a problem.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

So, it looks like from the parks site, that conzelman itself is open up to the top?
I'm planning on riding there Saturday....
Thanks


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, that's my guess.

They seem to be doing this in stages and with a relatively small crew.

Right now, they're working on the parking lot and Conzelman is open.

I don't expect that they'll start working on Conzelman before the week end.

Even if they do, you can ride Bunker through the tunnel, turn left on McCullough, and then continue to the top of Hawk Hill.

When they do close Conzelman, it will be the segment between Hwy-101 and McCullough. They're not going to work on the 'upper' portion of Conzelman (between McCullough and the top of the hill) so that will always be open.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

awesome thank you!


----------

